# Speaker high pitch noise



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone can figure this problem out for me. For the past....month or so Ive been hearing a semi-high pitch noise from my rear right speaker. I cant tell if the speaker is blown or not, though I know I hear a little engine noise when I drive. It hear the noise when I turn the engine on. But when I just turn to the accessory its perfectly fine.. 

I'm guessing its the RCA's? I am using 10 year old monster cables.. so those might be degrading? I know the grounds to my amps are fine. 

Here is my hardware. 
Speakers: Kicker KS600 6''
Subwoofer: Rockford Fosgate P3 12'' Sub
Tweeters: Sony XS-H20S
Head Unit: Sony CDX-GT630UI
Amp: Pioneer GM-D7500M/Kicker DX 200.4 4ch
Distro Block: Monster 4 to 8 guage (4 inputs)
Installbay 4 gauge wire
Monster RCA's (10 years old)
Various speaker wire

Any input would help me a lot, thanks!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

2fast4all said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can figure this problem out for me. For the past....month or so Ive been hearing a semi-high pitch noise from my rear right speaker. I cant tell if the speaker is blown or not, though I know I hear a little engine noise when I drive. It hear the noise when I turn the engine on. But when I just turn to the accessory its perfectly fine..
> 
> I'm guessing its the RCA's? I am using 10 year old monster cables.. so those might be degrading? I know the grounds to my amps are fine.
> 
> ...


So you only get sound when the engine is on? Does it go up and down when you step on the accelerator? You've got a ground loop. Ugg. Where to start.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

take the screws out of your rear speakers and try it, if a speaker screw is touching any metal (it shouldnt be) it can cause squealing. if this is the problem, use shorter screws


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

goodstuff said:


> So you only get sound when the engine is on? Does it go up and down when you step on the accelerator? You've got a ground loop. Ugg. Where to start.


Yes, I get a noise when I step on the gas but a very light whirl. Though ive noticed that I turn on the car with the music on, I unplug the rear rca's then plug them back in the sound is gone.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Its just a double post in my thread mods, so dont attack. 



60ndown said:


> take the screws out of your rear speakers and try it, if a speaker screw is touching any metal (it shouldnt be) it can cause squealing. if this is the problem, use shorter screws


The speakers are screwed into the modded speaker housin (plastic) g on the door already.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

2fast4all said:


> Yes, I get a noise when I step on the gas but a very light whirl. Though ive noticed that I turn on the car with the music on, I unplug the rear rca's then plug them back in the sound is gone.


I wouldn't do that anymore. Swap RCA's and see if the noise moves with the change. Move the front RCA's to run the rear speakers and move the rear RCA's to run the front speakers. Do this at the headunit. If the noise stays at the rears it most likely isn't the RCA's.

Chuck


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

stereo_luver said:


> I wouldn't do that anymore. Swap RCA's and see if the noise moves with the change. Move the front RCA's to run the rear speakers and move the rear RCA's to run the front speakers. Do this at the headunit. If the noise stays at the rears it most likely isn't the RCA's.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks, I'll check out the system over the weekend.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

It turns out it was my RCA's. Since I am running extenders for RCA's, I just trimmed the excess plastic that were crushing the plugs (crammed the radio to screw in) and put in new RCA's. Problem solved and I think my system sounds louder now (IMO)..

So in conclusion, it was my fault for not fixing the problem months ago. Lesson learned.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

